# got use cool winemaking tools



## hobbyiswine (Nov 10, 2012)

I was at a conference the past few days and was fortunate to attend a workshop that involved winemaking tools. I did a titration using all the cool tools including digital ph meters that connected through wireless to my phone and laptop. The wine i titrated was a dry red but others did analysis on dry white and sweet blush wines. The titration process really makes sense to me now. The TA of the blush wine was quite surprising since the wine was sweet, acid had been added to the wine for balance and the TA of the blush wine was quite high. 

Then we used digital microscopes to see rehydrated yeast cells literally come alive. The workshop finished with a spectrophotometer analysis of three wines including dry red, dry white, sweet blush. Very informative and fun!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 10, 2012)

Through wireless to your phone? How freakin awesome is that!!!!! Got a product name?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 10, 2012)

I am totally jealous. I would love to go to something like that.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 10, 2012)

nice! I agree, totally jealous!


----------



## hobbyiswine (Nov 11, 2012)

If you google the following products you can find info on them pretty easy. Thermo Scientific spectrophotometer. Swift microscope. NeuLog data logger for pH meter. The NeuLog can send info by usb or wireless to any pc device such as laptop, ipad, or smartphone or it also has a hand held graphing device that can be used. The chemistry setup was a standard magnetic stirrer, beakers, buret with stand,etc.


----------

